# A friendly request from your administrator



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

As some of you may have noticed, we are getting a lot of new people around here. Some are brand new to DBS. 

Every so often, we see the same questions asked over and over or multiple threads of the same subject. While it's easy to say "Do a search of the forum before asking the question" I would like everyone to refrain from doing that. I see that a lot on other forums and quite frankly I think it's rude. 

Whenever I see a question that has been asked before, I do a quick search and post a link to the appropriate thread. OR, I simply answer the question if I have the time.

I know many of you reading this are seasoned veterans of DBS and get tired of seeing the same thing over and over. I don't blame you. But remember that you were also a newbie at one time. 

We are all here at DBSTalk to help each other. You would be amazed how much a nice simple patient answer and a smiley will help brighten someone's day. 

Thanks for listening. I don't mean to make this sound like a rant. I just want to see DBSTalk continue to be one of the best places for help, information and talk about our favorite hobby. 

BTW: A big THANK YOU to those who do answer the newbie questions (and that's pretty much most of you).


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2003)

Ever tried to find out how to properly ground a satellite dish installation by searching for "ground"? This list of posts found will be about as useful as the notation in a library's card file that says, "See serials shelf for holdings".

Perhaps Mr. Cooper will now weigh in with a dissenting opinion.


----------



## marko (Jan 9, 2003)

I agree with this. At another forum I go to (not dbs related), people are always jumping on new guys throats telling them to use the search button before posting. It bothers me. You can experience things in a friendly way, and still get your point across. Good thing to keep in mind.


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

Well said Chris and long due. There is no such thing as a dumb question, but there are certainly rude answers.


----------



## RJS1111111 (Mar 23, 2002)

...the EKB provides a good archive of DBS FAQ.

Is there some way to make it more accessible
than it already is for newbies? Maybe a pull-down,
pop-up, etc. menu of links to the handiest answers
that you could insert into replies and/or jump to?


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Its not the fact that the answer is not somewhere on the boards, but the fact that some of those answers can be hard to find in a search. I know some message boards (on other topics other than DBS) will not allow you to search for any words that are 3 or 4 letters in length making it pretty tough to find what you are looking for.


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

Chris Blount said:


> Thanks for listening. I don't mean to make this sound like a rant. I just want to see DBSTalk continue to be one of the best places for help, information and talk about our favorite hobby.


Chris is right. Many newbies come here each day, and even though they may ask the same questions over and over again, we should help them no matter how annoyed we get. 

My 95 cents for ya!


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Also please refrain from replying to newbie posts by referring to the addressee as "dear punk". 

Thanks.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Actually Mike - I'll make a change - rather than simply saying "look for it", I will try to provide ar least one link and explaining how I found it. Point taken.


----------

